# head bolts



## Dan-o (Jan 1, 2012)

putting head gaskets in my 05 GTO i bought and took home this weekend, looks to me like cyl #1 is washed and possibly cyl #6

taking heads to local machine shop for pressure check and resurfacing.

question i have is are the head bolts torque to yield? or can i reuse them?

thanks in advance!

dan-o


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The stock bolts are tty and one use. ARP bolt are not much more than
the stock ones.

Larry


----------



## Dan-o (Jan 1, 2012)

okay thanks larry!

i will look into te ARP bolts. i would assume head studs would be alot more and possibly ovekill?

dan


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

For twice as much the ARP head studs are that much nicer. You torque to a pretty high amount and instead of dealing with the threads in the aluminum block like with bolts with studs you hand screw in the stud and torque the nut on top of the bolt.


----------



## Dan-o (Jan 1, 2012)

i understand the concept of them. question is, can i install the heads with the engine in the car if i use head studs? maybe install the studs like bolts with the heads alreadly on and lined up? 

just thinking out loud i guess.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes you can. The driver's side goes in with the engine in the car with the back studs out to clear the brake booster. The studs come with an Allen hole in the top end. After you get the head in you just thread in those studs and install the washers/nuts. Did that on my car


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Dan-o said:


> okay thanks larry!
> 
> i will look into te ARP bolts. i would assume head studs would be alot more and possibly ovekill?
> 
> dan


Bolts are just fine. Did a head and cam swap on a LS1 Vette before I left the states its about 500hp on stock tty bolts. Many of us is 600+hp with just bolts. SO the ARP's will be much better. Its all personal preferance and depends on what power level you are running. If you are running high cylinder pressures and close to pushing water yes to studs. Its kinda pointless to run studs and just run of the mill head gaskets. Its nothing wrong with over building an engine I'm all for that, just make sure all the parts work together. BTW, clean the head bolt holes out with compressed air before insulation. A rubber hose on a air chuck works best.


----------



## Dan-o (Jan 1, 2012)

*cracked head!!!!!*

already blew them out 

however head back from the machine shop today. passanger side head is cracked, who ever ported the heads on it went a little too far,

pinhole is on the back side of the intake valve seat and not going to be reliable if welded/repaired. 

found a set of ported 853 casting heads (same as i got) on ebay for $550 shipped. 

now only if paypal will cooperate.....


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Cracked heads are a blessing in disguise. It allows you to upgrade without feeling bad about it. It gives you an excuse.


----------



## Dan-o (Jan 1, 2012)

ha too bad im not in a position to drop $2000.00 on heads right on

$1000.00 is doable but havent seen anything good yet....


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't know the whole situation but I'm surprised they can't be welded. I've seen some really messy things fixed with filling it in and reworking the area. Good luck with the search. I've seen 243s less than $550 before tho.


----------



## Dan-o (Jan 1, 2012)

its cracked on the back side of the seat. it can be fixed but will be expensive and still not reliable.

i educated myself about the head castings yesterday (i'm new to the lsx)

my gto had ported 853 on it so i thought thats what it came with, but after researching i found out thats not the case.

so now im looking for 243's to port

but this is my daily driver so im kinda impatiant


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It won't be hard to find some 243s for under $500.


----------



## Dan-o (Jan 1, 2012)

point me in the right direction, ive been haveing a hell of a time finding them


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

ls1tech.com, Corvette forums, and Craigs List. I used to see them all the time.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You would think you'll find more 243's from LS2's because they can use the L92/LS3 heads.


----------



## Dan-o (Jan 1, 2012)

ended up getting 243's off a ls6 (zo6 corrvette) with 19k original miles for $515 shipped

hope i can have them by the end of the week so i can actually drive this thing....

i've put 10 miles on it since i bought it


----------

